# Lenoir Community College online medic program?



## treyford2008

Hey guys I'm still looking into some of my options for paramedic school.  Lenoir Community College out of NC has an online paramedic program that requires 20 straight days of nothing but hands on training and 500 clinical hours.  Has anyone been to this school or know anything about it?  

Note: I'm not looking for a debate on traditional vs. online just reviews of the school.


----------



## bstone

Hmmm....interesting model. Not sure how I feel about it, but I admire your desire to go to medic school. Have you taken classes like Human Biology, A&P, and such?


----------



## treyford2008

Not yet, I want to see what is included in the tuition before I spend extra money on classes that may be included with the school I decide to take.  I want to take evening classes around here, but the closest is over 1 hr away and I just can't drive 2 hrs and 4 hrs of class 3 times a week right now.  I have found several online formats that would work better with my schedule and people seem to have a lot of success with the schools so I am just looking into which would be best for myself.


----------



## marcus2011

treyford2008 said:


> Not yet, I want to see what is included in the tuition before I spend extra money on classes that may be included with the school I decide to take.  I want to take evening classes around here, but the closest is over 1 hr away and I just can't drive 2 hrs and 4 hrs of class 3 times a week right now.  I have found several online formats that would work better with my schedule and people seem to have a lot of success with the schools so I am just looking into which would be best for myself.



This is actually my school that I go to, I also teach basic there. The program is fast paced and very intense especially since your doing all that time at once. It all depends on who your instructors are. Them 20 days will be nothing but skills and letter classes like ACLS, ASLS, ECG, ATT, PALS. The majority of your class work will be done online. All in all it is a good program for some, and bad for others.


----------



## treyford2008

marcus2011 said:


> This is actually my school that I go to, I also teach basic there. The program is fast paced and very intense especially since your doing all that time at once. It all depends on who your instructors are. Them 20 days will be nothing but skills and letter classes like ACLS, ASLS, ECG, ATT, PALS. The majority of your class work will be done online. All in all it is a good program for some, and bad for others.



Can you PM me?  I have several questions for you about the program.  Thanks!


----------



## Jambi

I just finished Lenoir's distance program and I would be happy to offer any information you might want.  I was third class through so things have likely changed a little.

Jambi

I should add that I am eligible for the NREMT exam and have the skills scheduled for later this month.  I am also qualified to sit for the NC state exam for licensure if I had wanted.  California requires all medics in the state have NREMT for initial licensure (in and out of state), thus I am waiting to take the exams.


----------



## Skittles

Are you able to live in another state and complete this class? I didn't see anything in the link about distance education.


----------



## Jambi

Yes you can.  I live in California


----------



## bstone

ASLS? Haven't heard of that one yet.

Edit: Advanced Stroke Life Support
http://www.asls.net/introduction.html


----------



## Jambi

It was actually a great course, though much of what it wants or not wants done with stroke patients falls outside of typical protocols.

mini rundown:  No dextrose unless bgl <50/dl, oxygen titrate to a max of spo2 95%, must treat within 4 hours last seen normal, but t-PA within one hour is goal.  must have CT to confirm stroke.

Three things checked on scene

Cranial nerves: Facial droop
verbal response: "you can't teach an old dog new tricks"
Motor: grips

one positve = 60%ish chance of stroke
two postive = 85%ish chance of stroke 
three postive = they didn't bother with


----------



## tawnymarie

treyford2008 said:


> Hey guys I'm still looking into some of my options for paramedic school.  Lenoir Community College out of NC has an online paramedic program that requires 20 straight days of nothing but hands on training and 500 clinical hours.  Has anyone been to this school or know anything about it?
> 
> Note: I'm not looking for a debate on traditional vs. online just reviews of the school.



Did you find out more about how the program works?  How much time do you spend at the actual college?  Is it split up?  I couldn't find out the schedule portion on the LCC website.


----------



## Jambi

For questions about any Lenoir program I suggest you email or call Wesley Carter.  He is an awesome guy and will be happy to answer your questions.

The schedule when I went through the program was 3 seperate trips of 4 days each.  So, with travel and any extra time you spend in the ER's about a week at a time.

I would highly recommend spending some time at their local ED just see what it's about versus west coast.  It's the same, but different.


----------



## jeffy

I finish up the LCC Paramedic Academy on the 19th.  It is a good program if you are a self  starter, motivated and dont mind the work.  Just be ready to invest some time into it every day.


----------



## Jambi

jeffy said:


> I finish up the LCC Paramedic Academy on the 19th.  It is a good program if you are a self  starter, motivated and dont mind the work.  Just be ready to invest some time into it every day.



Yup, that was my take on it too.

BTW, the new fangled on-line paramedic school taking person just passed the NREMT exam.  The proctor looked at me like I was insane when I walked out of there in 30 minutes


----------



## Christopher

treyford2008 said:


> Hey guys I'm still looking into some of my options for paramedic school.  Lenoir Community College out of NC has an online paramedic program that requires 20 straight days of nothing but hands on training and 500 clinical hours.  Has anyone been to this school or know anything about it?
> 
> Note: I'm not looking for a debate on traditional vs. online just reviews of the school.



I was not a fan of the level of pharmacology, cardiology, and airway management knowledge of the students coming out of the program.

That being said, I know some solid students from there...they just ride _constantly_ to make up for the slack in the program.


----------



## Christopher

bstone said:


> ASLS? Haven't heard of that one yet.
> 
> Edit: Advanced Stroke Life Support
> http://www.asls.net/introduction.html



Wonderful course. You're introduced to the MEND exam, which improves upon the LAPSS/CPSS. You also get far deeper into an understanding of the pathological changes with various types of strokes (cerebellar vs a more traditional ischemic vs SAH).

Pro's: it's like an ACLS that teaches you the WHY rather than rote memorization of a protocol.

Con's: you may leave feeling a bit helpless when it comes to making a "big difference" in your stroke patients.

You probably were already providing the appropriate prehospital care (not many changes per ASLS, at least in our area), instead you'll just know a whole lot more about strokes! Basically, you'll become a rock star at identifying patients who are going to have bad outcomes.


----------



## Jambi

Christopher said:


> I was not a fan of the level of pharmacology, cardiology, and airway management knowledge of the students coming out of the program.
> 
> That being said, I know some solid students from there...they just ride _constantly_ to make up for the slack in the program.



I can see that as learning is student driven versus instructor driven, which can be a huge issue for many entering EMS, but don't get me started on standards.

What exactly were the issues you had? I'd be interested in knowing.  

I went into the program with a lot of science (A&P, MicroBio, Chem, Math, etc) and mostly done with a bachelors, and I don't get how a basic A&P course along with the stuff in the medic program itself is adequate for the what the final product is supposed to be. :blink:


----------



## jamorris64

*Instructor at Lenoir Community College*

Hello, I am one of the eight full time instructors with Lenoir Community College.  Feel free to email or PM me with any questions about our programs.  We offer various level of certification training including being an UMBC site for CCEMTPsm and PNCCTsm.

Thanks,


----------



## Jambi

And James does a great 12-lead lecture!


----------



## jeffy

Passed the written exit exam and TSOPs today.  I will tell anyone who thinks a hybrid course is a pushover.........that was one of the hardest tests that I have ever sat.  Scheduled my state test for Sept 8 and hopefully after that I will be a fresh baked medic credentialed in the state of NC.

Also want to thank James for all of the effort he put into teaching the course and for giving his class his personal cell number so that we could reach him when ever needed.


----------



## Jambi

Congratulations on passing!  Good luck on your state exam.  Are you going to sit for the NREMT?


----------



## jamorris64

Jeff,

Thanks for the good word and great work you did.


----------



## jeffy

I want to sit for the NREMT......going to worry about the state test first, lol.  What is on the NR tests?  Ive heard the it is like a question with three correct answers and you have to pick the most correct one.  

No problem James, you earned it.  Myself and the rest of us really appreciate the effort that you put into the class and the access that you allowed us to have to you if there was a question.  Lets face it, not too many instructors would not get mad at an 11PM text or phone call to ask a question.


----------



## jeffy

Took the state test and passed with little issue.  

Here is how it worked out......

Started the course with 38 students and 9 survived to see the last week.  Seven (7) finished the class successfully and all 7 of us sat the test on the same day at the same location and all 7 of us passed.

As a bonus I got picked up by a county EMS system and start on the 17th as a medic.


----------



## jamorris64

Jeff, 

That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jambi

Great to hear! Viva La Lenoir! :beerchug:


----------



## Ladybug

*To: JAMORRIS64*

Unfortunately I could not email or PM you since I am new to the forum and only have 1 post:


I just passed the State EMT-B and am interested in learning more about the program. I live in the Asheboro area, so most importantly I would like to know where the 500 hours of clinicals can be done. Also, since Sat/Sun skills are required once a month, would there be an affordable place to stay overnight during those times?

I am interested in starting in Nov, someone told me that you can be tested and the time period would be around 26 weeks if you already have the EMT-B certification.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

interesting. Just some questions regarding this format. If your able to complete the (aprox)600 clock hours of classroom portion mostly online,(excluding all the certification check off's and skill cards like ACLS) you still have to complete the other 600(aprox) hours of clinical rotations and field internship correct? 

Are there any pre rec's required like A&P or Biology, or 1-2 years of EMT experience?


----------



## Jambi

Are you referring to the paramedic outreach program or the on-campus one?   What you are describing doesn't sound like what I did.  

I'll give you a better response when i'm in front of a computer.

Have you called or emailed the program? That's the best way to get the info you seek.


----------



## jamorris64

Ladybug,

We have clinical and EMS sites contract with approx 50 hospitals and 80 EMS services throughout all of North Carolina.  We have numerous sites all throughout the nation to assist our out of state students.  I will be glad to talk to you if you could get your phone number or you can look go to faculty directory on our website.

Have a good and safe weekend.


----------



## Jambi

schulz said:


> interesting. Just some questions regarding this format. If your able to complete the (aprox)600 clock hours of classroom portion mostly online,(excluding all the certification check off's and skill cards like ACLS) you still have to complete the other 600(aprox) hours of clinical rotations and field internship correct?
> 
> Are there any pre rec's required like A&P or Biology, or 1-2 years of EMT experience?



To answer your questions...

The majority of content was delivered online.  Basically it was, these are the assigned chapters, read them.  There were "quizzes" for each chapter, but they were used as a study tool.  these quizzes were not graded outside of needing to simply complete them.  There were section exams that were graded.  These were timed exams and you're not supposed to use any material (cheat).  It was an honor system.  The time-frame was such that looking up material/answers was not practical, but if you really wanted to cheat a person could...though having gone through the programs, with the way it's setup up, cheating would have been more work than simply learning the material. 

Ultimately, students must pass in-class written exams, along with technical scope of practice exams.

There is a requisite A&P course that needs to be completed before or during the program.

The clinical and field hours are completed in the area the student is from if possible.  I did my field time here in California, and split my clinical time between NC and here.  

I do not remember if EMT experience was a requirement or not.

The program is not for everyone.  If a person is a self-starter and is able to learn on his or her own, then they should be fine.  It helps to have a support network of current providers to draw upon, but the instructors were always available via phone and email for questions.

The delivery method is valid.  Lecture is one of the least effective methods of education people unless those people are already educated (don't have a source with me to back this up, but it was a major concept in my educational theory courses).  Since most people going into paramedic programs are not educated, well, there are better ways. This I believe is one of them.

My reasons for going to the Lenoir distance program were economic and personal.

First, I got bored being an EMT and just decided to take the opportunity.

Second, it was an opportunity because going to a traditional program requiring large amounts of seat time was not economically feasible.  I have two jobs that I must work to support the family.  Sitting in a class room, on their schedule costs me too much money.

It was, in the end, cheaper to pay for the program and fly out there, than it would have been to sit in the classrooms of the programs here in my state.


----------



## Jambi

Ladybug said:


> Unfortunately I could not email or PM you since I am new to the forum and only have 1 post:
> 
> 
> I just passed the State EMT-B and am interested in learning more about the program. I live in the Asheboro area, so most importantly I would like to know where the 500 hours of clinicals can be done. Also, since Sat/Sun skills are required once a month, would there be an affordable place to stay overnight during those times?
> 
> I am interested in starting in Nov, someone told me that you can be tested and the time period would be around 26 weeks if you already have the EMT-B certification.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.



I didn't forget about you, but James answered your question.  Call the program and ask these questions, or look on their website.  

Not to be mean, but being able to find out such information on your own would be a good barometer on your ability to be successful in the program.
(resourcefulness, self-starting, etc)

If you do decide to go this route good luck, it's a good program with some incredible instructors.

P.S. James love his twelve leads

P.P.S I wouldn't recommend this program with little exposure to the EMS field, though I believe this could be made up with a solid education background in relevant sciences.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

crazy man. I have just never herd of a system like this.


----------



## Jambi

schulz said:


> crazy man. I have just never herd of a system like this.



It's certainly novel.  There are a 2 or 3 other programs doing this I think.  Distance education is not new and there's lots of evidence to back up its validity, it's just new to the field of EMS.  I'd go so far as saying that this sort of format is needed in light of the push for better penetration of ALS into rural and under served areas which are usually volunteer and under/unfunded.  

Excelsior college has had a distance RN program for some years now.  It's not without its detractors mind you, but it works...

I don't think it's too crazy.  I know many medical schools do not have mandatory attendance, thus students are allowed to choose whether or not to attend class or study the material based on class notes and class objectives, and showing to take exams.

Of course medical schools are dealing with a different caliber of student.

I'm sure there have been misteps and setbacks to the Lenoir program.  I know that the program has undergone many changes to refine its model of delivery, etc.  The important thing, I suppose, is that the program has committed to supporting this model, AND committed to evolving it based on lessons learned.

It has been my experience that the traditional paramedics programs in my area are only committed to the tradition of their model and not evolved their programs in any meaningful way.  People tend to do what they know, and it's no different in education, particularly in the vocational fields where advanced education may be rare if present at all.


----------



## Jambi

schulz said:


> crazy man. I have just never herd of a system like this.



I'd also like to add that your statement was the first thing that went through my mind when I first discovered the program.


----------



## GoNoles01

I'm hopefully starting in the november class and am very excited to be a part of it, everyone is questioning the online program but that's because they don't know what its about and only gives me more motivation to do it and show them that some of these cert mills aren't what people think and that if you put in the time this type of program will work. We have set up clinical contracts where I live and because we have got over 15 people they said they will come down and teach us here(I'm from Ga) so that's really good of them to help us out, thanks for the info posted on here it really helped my decision to go here. I did call the school but is always nice to hear from a student who went through.


----------



## Jambi

GoNoles01 said:


> I'm hopefully starting in the november class and am very excited to be a part of it, everyone is questioning the online program but that's because they don't know what its about and only gives me more motivation to do it and show them that some of these cert mills aren't what people think and that if you put in the time this type of program will work. We have set up clinical contracts where I live and because we have got over 15 people they said they will come down and teach us here(I'm from Ga) so that's really good of them to help us out, thanks for the info posted on here it really helped my decision to go here. I did call the school but is always nice to hear from a student who went through.



Good luck!

People equate online with easy when in reality it's just another method of delivery.  It's different than the traditional lecture model practiced for centuries so people are automatically skeptical.

My buddy in medical school doesn't even bother going to class most of the time.  the lectures are recorded and he watches them at 2x speed and studies at home.  He just goes in for things he must...he can't dissect a cadaver at home after all.

Just as a fair warning. It's going to be challenge for anyone without significant/meaningful education experience because you need to know how to learn, how you learn, and how to decide what's important when reading etc.


----------



## Rialaigh

I am starting this program in November (the 5th I believe) and am looking forward to it. Obviously any kind of education (especially online) is what you make of it and I am hoping that there might be some people on here that live in the area that might take a little time out of their week to further the education of some poor young fool...

I will hopefully be doing my clinicals and field time at the CMC main ER and through Medic 911 in Charlotte. I think that is the best bet in my area to see a high volume and vast variety of types of calls and patients. If anyone has any advice on how to break up your clinical time (I believe it 200 hours, only 80 or so are required to be in the ER) I would appreciate the advice. I am not sure if all 200 in the ER would be better or if some time spent in critical care would be helpful as well. I do have experience working as a tech in a variety of settings ranging from med surge to ED, to critical care and CVICU, as well as behavioral floors.

Any advice on the clinicals would be appreciated


----------



## Jambi

Rialaigh said:


> I am starting this program in November (the 5th I believe) and am looking forward to it. Obviously any kind of education (especially online) is what you make of it and I am hoping that there might be some people on here that live in the area that might take a little time out of their week to further the education of some poor young fool...
> 
> I will hopefully be doing my clinicals and field time at the CMC main ER and through Medic 911 in Charlotte. I think that is the best bet in my area to see a high volume and vast variety of types of calls and patients. If anyone has any advice on how to break up your clinical time (I believe it 200 hours, only 80 or so are required to be in the ER) I would appreciate the advice. I am not sure if all 200 in the ER would be better or if some time spent in critical care would be helpful as well. I do have experience working as a tech in a variety of settings ranging from med surge to ED, to critical care and CVICU, as well as behavioral floors.
> 
> Any advice on the clinicals would be appreciated



First thing to remember is that 200 hours is the minimum clinical time.  If it were me, I'd spend a large portion of my time in the ED then split up the rest of the time between the various wards like ICU, L&D, Pediatrics, Anesthesiology, and anything else that sounds interesting and anywhere they'll let you hang out.


----------



## Rialaigh

Jambi said:


> First thing to remember is that 200 hours is the minimum clinical time.  If it were me, I'd spend a large portion of my time in the ED then split up the rest of the time between the various wards like ICU, L&D, Pediatrics, Anesthesiology, and anything else that sounds interesting and anywhere they'll let you hang out.





I would love to have the time to do more than 200 hours but I will have to capitalize on the time I do have, all during the paramedic class and while I am doing field time and ride along's I will be working as a float pool tech in the local hospital as I have been for 2 and a half years. I'm just wondering if spending any time outside the ER will be worth the sacrifice (of not getting that time in the ER) as I have already been exposed to all the areas of the hospital


----------



## VirginiaEMT

Rialaigh said:


> I would love to have the time to do more than 200 hours but I will have to capitalize on the time I do have, all during the paramedic class and while I am doing field time and ride along's I will be working as a float pool tech in the local hospital as I have been for 2 and a half years. I'm just wondering if spending any time outside the ER will be worth the sacrifice (of not getting that time in the ER) as I have already been exposed to all the areas of the hospital



Oh, you WILL do more than 200 hours to get allof your skills in. You can plan on that.


----------



## Rialaigh

VirginiaEMT said:


> Oh, you WILL do more than 200 hours to get allof your skills in. You can plan on that.



200 hospital hours, then 300 hours roughly in the field I believe. Not sure why you wouldn't be able to get your skills done in that time.


----------



## Jambi

Rialaigh said:


> 200 hospital hours, then 300 hours roughly in the field I believe. Not sure why you wouldn't be able to get your skills done in that time.



You can get you skills in in that time period.  I would suggest that it will take more hours to really become proficient and comfortable.  I would do as many hours I could do personally.  I would also offer that rotating to other areas of the hospital as an intern will be a different experience, and thus beneficial, despite your previous exposure as a tech.

Good luck!


----------



## Rialaigh

Jambi said:


> You can get you skills in in that time period.  I would suggest that it will take more hours to really become proficient and comfortable.  I would do as many hours I could do personally.  I would also offer that rotating to other areas of the hospital as an intern will be a different experience, and thus beneficial, despite your previous exposure as a tech.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you, I am looking forward to it and am hoping to do clinicals in the ER in at least 3 hospitals (two of which are level 1 trauma centers). I think the variety is always good.


----------



## hmtadlock0806

jamorris64 said:


> Hello, I am one of the eight full time instructors with Lenoir Community College.  Feel free to email or PM me with any questions about our programs.  We offer various level of certification training including being an UMBC site for CCEMTPsm and PNCCTsm.
> 
> Thanks,


Currently I am debating on taking the online course at LCC or driving to JCC to take the basic EMT class. I do have some experience being a junior firefighter and having an internship for 2 years at my local department. I am a full time Pre-Physicians assistant major which is what is making me lean towards the online course. Do you have any suggestions for me?


----------



## TDon124

I am also considering Lenoir CC for my EMT-P education.  I had many concerns as well regarding the program due to the limited access to people knowledgeable about their program.  I am an EMT-B in Northwest Ohio and can not find a school anywhere that offers courses that fit my hectic work schedule.  I have the time to do the work however, I can't arrange my work schedule to allow being in class during the times the classes are offered locally.  I spoke with their program coordinator (I believe) who seemed very willing to help with finding a local field/clinical sites.  To those of you who have completed the program... any issues with state to state reciprocity?  Any additional coursework that you would recommend PRIOR to starting the program?  Also, what is an estimated total cost for the program?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rialaigh

TDon124 said:


> I am also considering Lenoir CC for my EMT-P education.  I had many concerns as well regarding the program due to the limited access to people knowledgeable about their program.  I am an EMT-B in Northwest Ohio and can not find a school anywhere that offers courses that fit my hectic work schedule.  I have the time to do the work however, I can't arrange my work schedule to allow being in class during the times the classes are offered locally.  I spoke with their program coordinator (I believe) who seemed very willing to help with finding a local field/clinical sites.  To those of you who have completed the program... any issues with state to state reciprocity?  Any additional coursework that you would recommend PRIOR to starting the program?  Also, what is an estimated total cost for the program?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Total cost is 350, plus a few bucks here and there for insurance and alphabet cards. Books will run you a couple hundred more. I figure you won't spend more than 1k on everything including uniform shirts and all. 

The program is very very fast paced, first week was 7 chapters, each had 50-130 power points per chapter, plus recommended reading from the book, plus videos, plus each chapter had a quiz ranging from 15 or 20 questions to 100 questions. You have 7 days to do the work but we had weekend practicals so you really had 5 days to knock it out. Same thing goes for this week, its intense, we have had people leave the course already, but if you do finish this course you will know your stuff...

as far as state to state reciprocity I was told when I finish the program I can take the NC test and than just sign up for the national registry test as well and knock both out. That will cover me for NC and where I live (SC) and it will be much simpler to get reciprocity for other states if I have both. 

I would recommend an A&P review before starting the program. And being able to flip through an EMT basic book and answer all the end of chapter questions will certainly make the first part of the course much easier.


----------



## ThatPrivate

I am thinking about starting the EMT-Intermediate program in December (I was told I couldn't couldn't go from Basic to Paramedic). I kind of wish I could go straight from Basic to Paramedic, but it's okay. I wanted to know what people thought about the intermediate as well?


----------



## Jambi

I've not had zero problems with licensure here in California.  The key is eligibility for national registry, which I took, and what California really is worried about outside of the program meeting DOT standards.

I can't comment on the intermediate program, but I believe that the instructors rotate around so it's likely that it won't matter and the program will be good.

Ditto on the A&P.  I had taken bunch a science courses, A&P included, and it really flattened the learning curve to the point of triviality for that subject matter.

As far as finding places in your area for field and clinical time, I suggest you start networking.  That is how you'll find places.

I spent about 5k for the entire program including flights and hotel.


----------



## ogonzalez3

For anyone who did the Outreach program for Lenoir cc medic course, were there any cheap home&board, on campus dorms, or any residents near the college offering housing? I have heard there were residents offering rooms to out of state students attending the medic program. I've been doing a lot of online searching and haven't found anything. How or what did you do to find a spot to stay for the required on campus visits for skills? my last resort is just getting a hotel for the week but im sure there are cheaper alternatives. Thanks in advance


----------



## EMTGuide

ogonzalez3 said:


> For anyone who did the Outreach program for Lenoir cc medic course, were there any cheap home&board, on campus dorms, or any residents near the college offering housing? I have heard there were residents offering rooms to out of state students attending the medic program. I've been doing a lot of online searching and haven't found anything. How or what did you do to find a spot to stay for the required on campus visits for skills? my last resort is just getting a hotel for the week but im sure there are cheaper alternatives. Thanks in advance



I'm not sure if that it is an option at this time. My recommendation would be to just do an AirBnB. I bet you can find something for the week at a very affordable rate less than that of a hotel.


----------

